# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  الأسهم السعودية ( تحليل موجي )  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## DEAF

مؤشر العام تاسي 
تحديث 
شارت اسبوعي   
شارت يومي    
وتحياتي

----------


## النـــــــور

اتوقع السوق السعودي الى 10000 نقطة قريباً

----------


## بسام العبيد

بارك الله فيك عزيزي تحليل رائع 
وهذا هديه لك شارت سبشل وباذن الله ابارك لك الاهداف

----------


## رانيا وجدي

رائع جدا بشكل شخصي ايضا اتوقع ايجابية المؤشر العام للسوق السعودي خلال الفترة القادمة  
بالنسبة لي اقرب منطقة انطلاق 9250 - 9200 اراقبها باهتمام واهدافي 1200 ان شاء الله

----------


## DEAF

> بارك الله فيك عزيزي تحليل رائع 
> وهذا هديه لك شارت سبشل وباذن الله ابارك لك الاهداف

 اتفق معك , ممتاز    

> رائع جدا بشكل شخصي ايضا اتوقع ايجابية المؤشر العام للسوق السعودي خلال الفترة القادمة  
> بالنسبة لي اقرب منطقة انطلاق 9250 - 9200 اراقبها باهتمام واهدافي 1200 ان شاء الله

 ممتاز .. اهداف 10200 ان شاء الله

----------


## DEAF

شارت يومي   
شارت لحظي

----------


## DEAF

سهم الراجحي تكافل   
سهم شمس   
والله اعلم

----------


## DEAF

سهم ثمار (4160)

----------


## بسام العبيد

بارك الله فيك 
يستحق التثبيت لتعم الفائده 
يسلموووا

----------


## DEAF

> بارك الله فيك 
> يستحق التثبيت لتعم الفائده 
> يسلموووا

 جزاك الله خيرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## DEAF

تحديث 
19/04/2014 
مؤشر العام    
قطاع الاسمنت   
قطاع البتروكيماوية   
سهم سابك   
وتحياتي

----------


## DEAF

> سهم الراجحي تكافل    
> والله اعلم

 الان فوق 8% نسبة

----------


## DEAF

الراجحي تكافل فوق نسبة 10% اعلى 49.30

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> الراجحي تكافل فوق نسبة 10% اعلى 49.30

  :015:

----------


## DEAF

قطاع البتروكيماوية 
اخر موجة صعود طويل بعد هبوط والله اعلم

----------


## DEAF

مؤشر العام #تاسي 
تحديث

----------


## DEAF

> قطاع البتروكيماوية 
> اخر موجة صعود طويل بعد هبوط والله اعلم

 
قطاع البتروكيماوية 
تحديث

----------


## DEAF

مؤشر العام 
تحديث 19/05/2014

----------


## DEAF

> سهم الراجحي تكافل

 الراجحي تكافل 
تحديث 24/05/2014

----------


## DEAF

> 19/04/2014  
> سهم سابك

 سهم سابك (2010) 
تحديث

----------


## DEAF

> سهم ثمار (4160)

 سهم ثمار (4160)  
بعد تحديث

----------


## DEAF

مساء الخير ... 
سهم نماء (2210) 
قبل 9 اشهر   
بعد التحديث

----------


## DEAF

مؤشر العام تاسي ...  
تحديث شارت اسبوعي

----------


## Bader.A

ممكن حد ايفيدنا باليوم توقعات السوق السعودي وشكرا لكم

----------


## DEAF

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ...  
القطاااااااعات  
شارت اسبوعي         
وتحياتي

----------


## ziad jaras

اثق في السوق السعودي

----------


## DEAF

سهم شمس  
تحديث 16/06/2014

----------


## DEAF

> 

 مساء الخير 
تحديث شارت يومي 
مؤشر تاسي   
قطاع *البتروكيماوية  *  
وتحياتي

----------


## DEAF

سهم معدنية  (2220)

----------


## حسام العمودي

بارك الله فيك وفي جهدك ، والله يوفقك

----------


## المراسل

مجهود جبار منك ابو يوسف الله يعطيك العافية واصل فلك الكثير من المتابعين

----------


## ابو بتال

:015:  

> بارك الله فيك عزيزي تحليل رائع 
> وهذا هديه لك شارت سبشل وباذن الله ابارك لك الاهداف      الملف المرفق 403045

----------


## DEAF

> مجهود جبار منك ابو يوسف الله يعطيك العافية واصل فلك الكثير من المتابعين

 جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## DEAF

> شارت يومي 
> مؤشر تاسي   
> قطاع *البتروكيماوية  *  
> وتحياتي

 السلام عليكم ... 
تحديث شارت يومي 
مؤشر تاسي    
  قطاع *البتروكيماوية *  
وتحياتي

----------


## DEAF

سهم مبرد (4110) 
تحديث شارت اسبوعي   
وتحياتي

----------


## DEAF

> 

 تحديث 
قطاع التامين   
وتحياتي

----------


## DEAF

سهم الصادرات (4140) 
تحديث شارت اسبوعي   
وتحياتي

----------


## DEAF

> ا      
>   قطاع *البتروكيماوية *  
> وتحياتي

   
السلام عليكم ... 
تحديث شارت يومي 
مؤشر تاسي    
قطاع *البتروكيماوية   
وتحياتي*

----------


## DEAF

السلام عليكم ... 
تحديث شارت يومي 
مؤشر تاسي   
قطاع *البتروكيماوية   
وتحياتي*

----------


## DEAF

السلام عليكم ... 
تحديث شارت اسبوعي   
 قطاعات

----------


## DEAF

> سهم مبرد (4110) 
> تحديث شارت اسبوعي   
> وتحياتي

 تحديث شارت اسبوعي

----------


## DEAF

> سهم الراجحي تكافل

  

> الراجحي تكافل 
> تحديث 24/05/2014

 
سهم الراجحي تكافل 
تحديث

----------


## ابو معاذ

شؤال اذا تكرمت: 
  ماهي افضل منصه يمكن تحليل الاسهم السعوديه عليها؟
  وهل من الممكن وضع الرابط؟
  تحياتي واحترامي

----------


## ابو معاذ

سؤال اذا تكرمت: 
  ماهي افضل منصه يمكن تحليل الاسهم السعوديه عليها؟
  وهل من الممكن وضع الرابط؟
  تحياتي واحترامي

----------


## النظير

ممكن اخي تحليل سهم ولاء رقمها 8060
والخليجيه 8260
موجيا بارك الله فيك

----------


## DEAF

سهم مصرف الانماء (1150) 
تحديث شارت اسبوعي

----------


## DEAF

> سهم شمس  
> تحديث 16/06/2014

 سهم شمس  
تحديث 25/08/2014

----------


## DEAF

مصرف الراجحي (1120)  
تحديث شارت اسبوعي

----------


## حضرم

نبارك جهودك ونتمى لك التوفيق

----------


## DEAF

تحديث 
مؤشر العام (تاسي)   
قطاع *البتروكيماوية  *

----------


## ياسر باصرة

جهد مميز ..

----------


## DEAF

> سهم شمس  
> تحديث 25/08/2014

 سهم شمس  
تحديث 11/10/2014

----------


## DEAF

> سهم مصرف الانماء (1150) 
> تحديث شارت اسبوعي

 سهم مصرف الانماء 
تحديث 11/10/2014

----------


## DEAF

> سهم معدنية  (2220)

 سهم معدنية 
تحديث 11/10/2014

----------


## DEAF

> سهم ثمار (4160)

 
سهم ثمار  
تحديث 11/10/2014

----------


## DEAF

سهم جازان الزراعية 
تحديث 11/10/2014

----------


## DEAF

تحديث 
مؤشر العام تاسي

----------


## DEAF

تحديث  
قطاع *البتروكيماوية *

----------


## DEAF

> مساء الخير ... 
> سهم نماء (2210) 
> قبل 9 اشهر   
> بعد التحديث

 
تحديث 
19/10/2014

----------


## DEAF

> تحديث شارت اسبوعي

 تحديث 
19/10/2014

----------


## DEAF

سهم سابك (2010) 
تحديث 
21/10/2014

----------


## ABOSAYER

الله يعطيك الصحه والعافية

----------


## DEAF

سابك (2010) 
تحديث 9-11-2014

----------


## DEAF

معادن (1211) 
تحديث 9-11-2014

----------


## DEAF

سهم موبايلي (7020) 
تحديث 10-11-2014

----------


## DEAF

السلام عليكم ... 
تحديث شارت اسبوعي 15-11-2014 
مؤشر العام    
قطاعات             
وتحياتي

----------


## DEAF

> سهم الراجحي تكافل 
> تحديث

 
سهم الراجحي تكافل 
تحديث 15.11.2014

----------


## DEAF

> سهم الصادرات (4140) 
> تحديث شارت اسبوعي   
> وتحياتي

 سهم الصادرات (4140) 
تحديث 15.11.2014

----------


## DEAF

> سهم معدنية  (2220)

 
سهم معدنية  (2220) 
تحديث 15.11.2014

----------


## DEAF

> سهم ثمار (4160)

 سهم ثمار (4160) 
تحديث 15.11.2014

----------


## أيمن الحربي

الله يعطيك العافية 
ممكن رأيك في انابيب  العربية كتحليل موجي

----------


## DEAF

> سهم جازان الزراعية 
> تحديث 11/10/2014

 
سهم جازان الزراعية 
تحديث 16/11/2014

----------


## DEAF

> سهم شمس  
> تحديث 16/06/2014

 
سهم شمس (4170) 
تحديث 18.11.2014

----------


## DEAF

> تحديث 
> 19/10/2014

 سهم مبرد (4110) 
تحديث 30.11.2014

----------


## DEAF

> سهم نماء (2210)     
> بعد التحديث

  

> تحديث 
> 19/10/2014

 سهم نماء (2210) 
تحديث 30.11.2014

----------


## DEAF

> سهم سابك (2010) 
> تحديث 
> 21/10/2014

 سهم سابك (2010) 
تحديث 30.11.2014

----------


## ابـ عبدالعزيزـو

الله يعطيك العافية 
كيف ترى سابك الان

----------


## DEAF

مؤشر العام (تاسي) 
تحديث 7.12.2014

----------


## DEAF

سهم نادك (6010) 
تحديث 11.12.2014   
السابق شهر اعسطس . 2013

----------


## DEAF

> معادن (1211) 
> تحديث 9-11-2014

 معادن (1211) 
تحديث 21-12-2014

----------


## DEAF

> سهم مبرد (4110) 
> تحديث 30.11.2014

 سهم مبرد (4110) 
تحديث 21.12.2014

----------


## DEAF

مؤشر العام (تاسي) 
تحديث 4.1.2015

----------


## DEAF

تحديث 3.1.2015 
سهم سابك (2010)    
===== 
سهم كيان (2350)

----------


## Mr.nasssr

الله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## Mr.nasssr

ممكن تضع شارت للبابطين و ماهي اهداف السهم

----------


## ثرى المدينه

الله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## محمد البقمي

ياليت تحدث شركة جازان ي الغالي

----------


## DEAF

> سهم مبرد (4110) 
> تحديث 21.12.2014

 سهم مبرد (4110) 
تحديث 3.2.2015

----------


## DEAF

سهم الصادرات (4140) 
تحديث 3.2.2015

----------


## DEAF

> سهم نماء (2210) 
> تحديث 30.11.2014

 
سهم نماء (2210) 
تحديث 3.2.2015

----------


## محمد البقمي

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## محمد البقمي

نبي تحديث المؤشر و جازان الزراعيه

----------


## DEAF

> معادن (1211) 
> تحديث 21-12-2014

 
معادن (1211) 
تحديث  8.2.2015

----------


## أوكتين

بارك الله فيك و جهد مبارك  
الرجاء توضيح مسار سهم اميانتيت و لك الشكر

----------


## امة الله

من فضلك  تحديث سابك

----------


## DEAF

> تحديث 3.1.2015 
> سهم سابك (2010)    
> ===== 
> سهم كيان (2350)

 
تحديث 11.2.2015 
سهم سابك (2010)    
===== 
سهم كيان (2350)

----------


## DEAF

تحديث 
14-02-2015 
مؤشر العام #تاسي     
القطاعات

----------


## أوكتين

لو تكرمت علينا .. مؤشر قطاع التشييد و البناء + سهم اميانتيت  :Eh S(7):

----------


## امة الله

مشكور وانار الله دربك

----------


## DEAF

تحديث 
28-03-2015 
مؤشر العام #تاسي    
القطاعات

----------


## DEAF

> تحديث 11.2.2015 
> سهم سابك (2010)    
> ===== 
> سهم كيان (2350)

 
تحديث 28.03.2015 
سهم سابك (2010)   
===== 
سهم كيان (2350)

----------


## DEAF

> سهم نماء (2210) 
> تحديث 3.2.2015

 سهم نماء (2210) 
تحديث 28.03.2015

----------


## DEAF

> سهم الصادرات (4140) 
> تحديث 3.2.2015

 سهم الصادرات (4140) 
تحديث 28.03.2015

----------


## جهز2015

يعطيك الف عافيه رائع جدا

----------


## خيالي...

الف شكر عزيزي  
بعد اذنك استاذنا   تحليل العقارية   موجياً   
 4020

----------


## TheGoldenMan

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## امة الله

السلام عليكم استاذى الفاضل اود دخول السوق فى سابك الراجحى وصافولا استثمار لمدة عام فما هى نطقة الدخول الامثل اريد انتظار النزول المتوقع ويكون منه الانطلاق من جديد

----------


## DEAF

> السلام عليكم استاذى الفاضل اود دخول السوق فى سابك الراجحى وصافولا استثمار لمدة عام فما هى نطقة الدخول الامثل اريد انتظار النزول المتوقع ويكون منه الانطلاق من جديد

 وعليكم السلام 
ممتاز , انتظار دخول كسر 7000 دعم من مؤشر العام ان شاءالله

----------


## DEAF

> معادن (1211) 
> تحديث 9-11-2014

 معادن (1211) 
تحديث 18-04-2015

----------


## naseer15

مشكوور على ابداعاتك \
ياليت تكرماً سهم السيارات (ساسكو )4050
تعطينا الشارت ورأيك فيه

----------


## DEAF

مبرد (4110) 
تحديث 5-5-2015  http://i.imgur.com/ThxQBcj.png

----------


## DEAF

معدينة (2220) 
تحديث 5-5-2015  http://i.imgur.com/fVNjFvN.png

----------


## naseer15

ساسكو (السيارات ) 
لو سمحت

----------


## DEAF

تحديث 
14.05.2015 
مؤشر العام  http://i.imgur.com/ITivyHF.png 
سابك  http://i.imgur.com/ruq3gBI.png

----------


## naseer15

آمل تحديث الموشر العام    
وشكرا

----------


## naseer15

السلام عليكم 
آمل تحديث الموشر العام وسابك 
وشكرا على جهودكم

----------


## DEAF

> سهم نماء (2210) 
> تحديث 28.03.2015

 سهم نماء (2210) 
تحديث 9.8.2015  http://i.imgur.com/uUhc2mO.png

----------


## DEAF

تحديث 
9.8.2015  
سابك  http://i.imgur.com/jacEKwVl.png 
كيان   http://i.imgur.com/dqN1mvNl.png

----------


## DEAF

> سهم الصادرات (4140) 
> تحديث 28.03.2015

 سهم الصادرات (4140) 
تحديث 9.8.2015  http://i.imgur.com/Vctp9Snl.png

----------


## naseer15

تحليل رائع 
ياليت الموشر العام

----------


## naseer15

رأيك في الصادرات وصلت اليوم 36.6
هل بقي لها نزول 
ورايك في السوق عامة 
جهود تشكر عليها

----------


## naseer15



----------


## DEAF

تحديث  
20.8.2015 
مؤشر العام  http://i.imgur.com/bQM9ziF.png 
كيان   http://i.imgur.com/iyJXhJo.png 
نماء  http://i.imgur.com/6ZuVVq1.png 
قطاع الاعلام  http://i.imgur.com/AXiLVz8.png 
قطاع البتروكيماوية  http://i.imgur.com/FNswb8i.png

----------


## naseer15

تم كسر 7000
هل الوقت الان مناسب للدخول

----------


## DEAF

تحديث 
25.8.2015 
نادك (6010)  http://i.imgur.com/mLiK2ZW.png

----------


## DEAF

> تم كسر 7000
> هل الوقت الان مناسب للدخول

 سابك انتظار تاكيد انتهاء كسر موجة هبوط 70 ان شاء الله

----------


## DEAF

تحديث  
30.8.2015 
سهم الصادرات (4140)   http://i.imgur.com/e1rPQIp.png               
الشرقية ز (6060)  http://i.imgur.com/M5EMd8I.png

----------


## الكراكند

مجهود مميز اخي ديف 
عندي استفسار بالنسبة لطريقة اليوت هل هي مجدية لابدأ بدراستها بتعمق ام لا بالنسبة لكجهودك في الطريقة وهل الاحتمالات تكون كثيرة ام محكومة 
شكرا

----------


## naseer15

ياليت يتم التحديث 
ولك الشكر

----------


## سعودي222

شكراً

----------


## abuahmad22

ما شاء الله تبارك الله يوجد محللين كبار في هذا المنتدى الرايع 
بس اتمنى كثرة المشاركات لكي يزداد العدد في القسم السوق السعودي
ياليت يتم تحديث الشارت يومي وكذالك اتمنى تحليل سهم بنك الانماء 
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## DEAF

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله يوجد محللين كبار في هذا المنتدى الرايع 
> بس اتمنى كثرة المشاركات لكي يزداد العدد في القسم السوق السعودي
> ياليت يتم تحديث الشارت يومي وكذالك اتمنى تحليل سهم بنك الانماء 
> وجزاكم الله خير

 الله يسلمك ,,

----------


## DEAF

تحديث  
25.10.2015 
سابك http://i.imgur.com/WOA4Axh.png 
الفنادق http://i.imgur.com/CUOMo53.png 
السيارات http://i.imgur.com/W5wwCuh.png 
معدنية http://i.imgur.com/VocgTxS.png 
فبيكو http://i.imgur.com/MlITvv3.png

----------


## naseer15

مشكووور وما قصرت
ذبحنا ذا السوق 
هل اقتربت نهاية النزول ام سنشاهد ارقام دنيا جديدة

----------


## DEAF

> مشكووور وما قصرت
> ذبحنا ذا السوق 
> هل اقتربت نهاية النزول ام سنشاهد ارقام دنيا جديدة

 ان شاء الله  
سابك انتظار انتهاء هبوط كسر دعم  70

----------


## DEAF

تحديث 
مؤشر العام   http://i.imgur.com/YzQz2Is.png 
سابك  http://i.imgur.com/aNQJDAH.png

----------


## naseer15

مشكووووور على التحديث

----------


## ضدالرصاص

السلام عليكم
فضلا وليس امرا اذا تكرمت اتمنى الحصول على تحليل موجي مستقبلي  لتحديد وجهة سهمي اتحاد الخليج والتأمين العربيه لمدة خمس سنوات على الفريم الاسبوعي والشهري لكليهما وشكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## DEAF

تحديث 
سابك  http://i.imgur.com/Lty48jn.png  http://i.imgur.com/dpWc1ZV.png

----------


## DEAF

تحديث 
29.11.2015 
الصادرات  http://i.imgur.com/aqtT2r5.png 
شمس  http://i.imgur.com/ibydu2u.png 
مبرد  http://i.imgur.com/YcEJjCm.png 
ثمار  http://i.imgur.com/7AtgoCp.png

----------


## naseer15

مشكووووووور وما قصرت 
ربي يوفقك
ياليت تعطيني رايك في الورق 2300
ولك الشكر

----------


## DEAF

تحديث
13.12.2015 
موشر العام + قطاعات 
 شارت اسبوعي    http://imgur.com/a/sCAD1

----------


## naseer15

مشكووووور وما قصرت 
يعني قربت نقطة الدخول 
هل ترى الدخول الان بجزء والجزء الاخر حول 6200
ولك الشكر

----------


## naseer15

المشكلة ان الموشر ينزل وسابك صامدة 
وش السالفة

----------


## adel828

> تحديث
> 13.12.2015 
> موشر العام + قطاعات 
>  شارت اسبوعي    http://imgur.com/a/sCAD1

 شكرًا لك على مجهودك ياليت تحدث سهم نماء موجيا بعد تسجيل قاعه 7.35﷼ هل أنهى الموجة الهابطة

----------


## naseer15

مرحبا 
محللنا الكريم
هل بدت الموجات الصاعدة في شمس والصادرات
وشكرا لجهودك

----------


## DEAF

> شكرًا لك على مجهودك ياليت تحدث سهم نماء موجيا بعد تسجيل قاعه 7.35ï·¼ هل أنهى الموجة الهابطة

  

> مرحبا 
> محللنا الكريم
> هل بدت الموجات الصاعدة في شمس والصادرات
> وشكرا لجهودك

 قريبا ان شاء الله

----------


## DEAF

تحديث 
مؤشر العام + قطاعات 
شارت شهري  http://imgur.com/a/GNNwV

----------


## naseer15

سابك اليوم اعطى 70.5
مبدع الله يوفقك

----------


## naseer15

نشاهد شركات بدت تعطي بشكل كبير 
كالابحاث والطباعة والصقر للتامين وهي مخالفة للموشر 
هل سنشاهد شركات اخرى تقوم بنفس الاسلوب

----------


## adel828

أخي ديف سهم نماء يجل أدنى سعر منذ الأدراج على حسب علمي 
ياليت تعطينا رايك بالسهم فنيا

----------

